# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Newbie here

## Parabolica

Hi all, 
I'm newbie here been preparing over the month and finally joined.
Hope to learn a lot of things from you guys.

----------


## Lampada

Welcome!

----------


## Wise

Welcome and good luck learning languages.

----------

